# Halloween Wedding



## djgorejess (Aug 11, 2010)

that is pretty awesome!!!!!
so the first half is formal, n the rest is halloween fun?
i love it!!!
verry well put together


----------



## killploki (Jul 28, 2009)

yeah, we did a light and dark theme....there was time in between the ceremony and reception for guests to change if they needed or they could wear a costume throughout. we had the hall divided so after the ceremony when the guests came back the wall opened up to reveal the 'dark' side of the wedding. 

turned out really good anyways.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Billiant, simply brilliant!


----------



## killploki (Jul 28, 2009)

Thankyou, the video doesnt give a good idea of what the hall looked like all decorated, but it was more about showing some of the guests.


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

Loving this! I got engaged at Halloween during our party (See thread - Halloween party with a surprise engagement) We are planning on getting married at Halloween 2012. Jo gets the formal traditional wedding - I get the Halloween theme ball in the evening 

Given me some ideas there


----------



## killploki (Jul 28, 2009)

congrats on the engagement and good luck with the wedding! we have had a number of our guests to this day talk about how fun it was and they want us to do it again....lol. Of course having another wedding is a bit tough, but an anniversary/halloween/wife's birthday party is in the works for next year....


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

that is one of the coolest things I have ever seen! I wish I would get invited to weddings like that instead of the borefests that I'm usually asked to attend. LOL

Great job!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great wedding and paraty. TFS


----------



## killploki (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks for the comments. it was an amazing time....the entire day went by too fast though.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Freakin awesome!!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Man that was awsome. I gotta say I loved when Supermans head got cut off. It was awesome.


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

very nice I like it.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

That is just fantastic!!! Love it!!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Excellent, I love your wedding. =) Wanted to have a halloween wedding, but couldn't convince the hubby. So we had a Halloween social instead. =)


----------



## killploki (Jul 28, 2009)

we didnt have any problems as both of us love halloween and its my wifes birthday as well, mine is 10 days earlier. so now its a one stop shop for birthdays and anniversaries every year.....that is either good so i dont forget anything, or really bad if i do.


----------



## nurseratchett (Sep 20, 2009)

*Our 2010 Halloween Wedding*

What fun ! Congrats to you both. Thought I'd share the pics of our wedding as well from this year! We had a very small at home wedding and went right to work that night with our Haunt! We celebrated our wedding with about 400 ToTs and of course our friends and family! We couldn't have asked for a better day. We had a tiny bit of traditional with our Halloween Theme. Notice our Toasting glasses? ....Skull and Cross Bones!!!
Should have added the pics of our rings. His band has Skull and Cross bones on it too!!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

nurseratchett said:


> What fun ! Congrats to you both. Thought I'd share the pics of our wedding as well from this year! We had a very small at home wedding and went right to work that night with our Haunt! We celebrated our wedding with about 400 ToTs and of course our friends and family! We couldn't have asked for a better day. We had a tiny bit of traditional with our Halloween Theme. Notice our Toasting glasses? ....Skull and Cross Bones!!!
> Should have added the pics of our rings. His band has Skull and Cross bones on it too!!


I love the idea of just the small wedding, and then carrying on with your Haunt! Looks like you guys had a great day.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Great video! What a great looking couple (well for most of the ceremony lol)
Hope you two are very happy together...or live unhappily ever after...whichever applies lol

MsM


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

nurseratchett said:


> What fun ! Congrats to you both. Thought I'd share the pics of our wedding as well from this year! We had a very small at home wedding and went right to work that night with our Haunt! We celebrated our wedding with about 400 ToTs and of course our friends and family! We couldn't have asked for a better day. We had a tiny bit of traditional with our Halloween Theme. Notice our Toasting glasses? ....Skull and Cross Bones!!!
> Should have added the pics of our rings. His band has Skull and Cross bones on it too!!


Great pics and fabulous haunt entrance!


----------

